# A Newbie With Some Maintenance Questions



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

We just got our tt last tuesday and have been fiddling with everything to find all the kinks. First, pulled back the comforter on the queen mattress to put pad down and found a punch hole that went right through the plastic covering the mattress and down into the mattress. (called dealer and they are getting another).

Next hooked up the city water and about an hour or two later there was a stream of water coming from the dinette bench. After much tightening and looking over tubing there still was a drip (would take a cup an hour to fill-thats why it wasn't noticed at first). Finally HB found that the short (2-3 ft) tubing under the seat had a damaged end inside. So now we need another new part.

Now, it stormed bad here last nite (but we really weren't worried about any of slides leaking because it had been raining when we first went looking at it at the dealers). However, went out this morning and found a small puddle of water in front of the couch by the wall under the ac remote mount. (we have the 25rss) All the vents were closed so did it leak from somewhere in the ceiling or does the toilet have a small venting for odors where water could have come in? It was a really strong storm with plenty of wind. Nothing else was wet.
We will try to check the roof but would like some input. Thanks!


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

bouchfam said:


> Now, it stormed bad here last nite (but we really weren't worried about any of slides leaking because it had been raining when we first went looking at it at the dealers). However, went out this morning and found a small puddle of water in front of the couch by the wall under the ac remote mount. (we have the 25rss) All the vents were closed so did it leak from somewhere in the ceiling or does the toilet have a small venting for odors where water could have come in? It was a really strong storm with plenty of wind. Nothing else was wet.
> We will try to check the roof but would like some input. Thanks!
> [snapback]102178[/snapback]​


I had this happen the first time it rained... A small puddle in front of the couch. What I found was that the outside seals were kinked/twisted (the wind was pushing the rain into that side) and that the water was collecting behind the seals and there was no way for it to get out. I 'adjusted' the seals at the top (pulled it out) and at the bottom corners (pushed it in to expose the water drain curvy things) to allow the water to flow out. Never had a leak problem since.

After you put any slide out, you should make sure the seals aren't kinked or twisted! Otherwise, they aren't doing their job as designed...

Of course, that was my situation and yours could be different. I think a few people have had small puddles on the floor near the AC unit. You may need to be in the TT looking for the leak during a rain as the 'source' of your puddle will have dried up first.

Greg


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outback, bouchfam!*









Small leaks during heavy rain/wind storms seem to be a way of life with a lot of Outbacks... Probably RV's with slides in general. The problem is, they can be really hard to track down. Water can come in at one end of the trailer, and migrate to the other end before it shows itself. The seals are a good place to start, but mostly you just have to keep looking... and mopping up!

But, hey, it a heck of a lot better than a tent!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

We called the dealer today about the hose and asked about the puddle. the tech there thought it was probably the couch slide leaking also. He said to hose hard the slide and look for leaks and if it continues to bring it in. but i'll look at the seals first if we can "fix it" here would rather then to have to drag back to dealer.
thanks for your help.

one other thing i forgot to ask in the opening. does everyone do the bleach disinfecting thing as it says to on the trailer's fresh water tank? ours has been winterized and dewinterized but not sanitized.

again thank you.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have always done the sanitizing. The water system has been sitting all winter, and it is often warm enough for bacteria to grow.







Sanitizing cuts those colonies to shreds.
It is not a tough job, and well worth the time and water spent.

Rita


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes,

Most definitely do the bleach sanitizing. With the lack of a continual flow of fresh water through your Outbacks plumbing system - as opposed to that in your home - you have to take extra precautions. Very important!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Was there a trail to the puddle to trace back to the source??? If not could it have been the TV antenna? Also you can help trace the leak by placing a bit of white string that you cover with colored chalk around where the puddle was. It will indicate the direction the next time. The only problem is the trailer must be leveled just as it was when you found the leak or the water will run another direction once it get to the floor.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I read on the forum here to do it and since i used the pink stuff for the winter I thought it was a good idea. Didn't take much and feel alot better about the quality of the lines after the flush.


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

We did leave the antenna up so it could have leaked through there. There were no lines out of the puddle but they could have already dried before we checked.

We fiddled with the seals around the slide and one of the rubber seals under the slide was pushed in instead of out and both metal "drains" on the bottom ends were covered by the flaps.

We are suppose to get more rains tonite and tomorrow. We'll make sure the antenna is down and see what happens.

We were going to go to a local campground this weekend and try out the black tank and dumping prodedures but ended up with too many girlscout and boyscout activities and soccer so nixed the plans.


----------

